# Broken Spark Plug & Tube Seals



## N_Flames (Sep 13, 2011)

Working on a 2.5 with a broken spark plug, broke off just under the hex part of the plug. Removing valve cover & spark plug tube, I knock out some of the ceramic & was able to use a large EZ-Out 1/2 drive, the plug broke further down flush with the spark plug threads. Continued breaking ceramic till was able to use EZ-Out once again. Thread section would not move, only expand larger in the cyl head. With a harden punch I slowly grown up the ceramic out to the point it could be blown out with cyl compression. Then took a 1/2" drill bit, with the bit flutes packed with grease to help with the steel shavings. I drilled thru the thread part of the spark plug being careful not to hit the piston. After the 1/2" bit i used a 9/16 bit. then cleaned the top of the piston with a magnet.
Using the thread repair kit I tap out the head stopping just 1/16 before entering into the compression chamber so the thread insert would not fall in to the piston compression chamber during engine operation. It took 1 long insert & had to grind a short one the get a good fit.
Now the spark plug tube seals. the valve cover is plastic & has a oil baffle over the seals edges. Cant remove them with out breaking away at the baffle. Is there any way to remove the baffle to get to the seals?


----------



## N_Flames (Sep 13, 2011)

*Spark plug tube seals 2.5L 2002*

Called the auto parts stores they all claimed they could get the seals, but weren't able to get a part # to order them & they also didn't come with the valve cover gasket. Called the Nissan dealer they said the seal were not a replacement item, but came new with a new valve cover that was $80+. 
I removed the old seals & I found a seal that would work a National# 471270 
@ $5 per seal X 4.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They used to be replaceable...and common sense would tell you that they should be, but I guess someone at Nissan had a "better idea?" Maybe he used to work for Ford?!


----------

